

Ask HN: Are there any programmers outside of Silicon Valley? - jroes

Truly though, for a community of people who seem to understand that remote work is not only possible, but a very effective way of finding top talent, why do we still see job ads that require people local to the Valley?<p>Title courtesy https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;tenderlove&#x2F;status&#x2F;354425960155709440
======
hashtree
Yep. Even making similar income as you all but living in great communities
where those same dollars have more than two times the spending power. It's
awesome.

